# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Yγραεριο  στο  αυτοκινητο

## jeik

Ισως να μην εχει ηλεκτρονικο χαρακτηρα , αλλα ειναι κυκλωμα.

θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εμπειριες για τοποθετηση υγραεριου στο 
αυτοκινητο.

μερικοι απο τους προβληματισμους μου ειναι

Κατα ποσο πιο οικονομικο ειναι , αν ειναι.

Αν το βαλω Βουλγαρια που ειναι μιση τιμη , περναει στην Ελλαδα στο ΚΤΕΟ με χαρτια τοποθετησης βουλγαρικά ?

Αν γνωριζει καποιος οτιδηποτε ας το παραθεσει .

Στον οικολογικο τομεα δεν μ ενδιαφερει καν (αν  και  γνωριζω  οτι  ειναι  λιγοτερο  ρυπογονο)

Αξιζει  τελικα  η  τοποθετηση  του ?

----------


## WIZARD

καλυτερα να το βαλεις στην Θεσ/νικη για να εχεις και τα χαρτια σου νομιμα..

οσο για την οικονομια,που λες,ναι ισχυει,γιατι πολλα ταξι,
"δουλευουν υγραεριο"
και κανουν , διπλασιες αποστασεις 

http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=191094

http://www.logothetisautogas.gr/page1001.html

και για εγκατασταση εδω 
ΤΕΡΜΑ ΟΔ.ΓΙΑΝΝΙΤΣΩΝ (ΜΕΝΕΜΕΝΗ), 2310523131

http://www.autogas.gr/

Αλλα καλο ειναι να πας,να τα δεις απο κοντα ,και να μιλησεις,μαζι τους

ελπιζω να βοηθησα  :Unsure:

----------


## JOHNY+

Αυτη ειναι μια εταιρεια που κανει μετατροπες των αυτοκινητων να δουλευουν και με υγραεριο.

http://www.ygraeriokinisi.gr/

Εγω πιστευω αξιζει γιατι το υγραεριο κανει 50 λεπτα ενω η βενζινη εχει φτασει ,   1,10  , αν μενεις αθηνα  , θεσσαλονικη η σε αλλες μεγαλες πολεις της ελλαδας που εχει πρατηρια βενζινης που εχουν και υγραεριο.
Αλλα και παλι σου δινει την δυντοτητα πατωντας εναν διακοπτη στο αυτοκινητο να το κανεις να δουλευει ειτε με βενζινη ειτε με υγραεριο.

Ειχα παει σε μια εκθεση και ειχε μια εταιρεια που κανει μετροπες στα αυτοκινητα η οποιες ειναι πιστοποιημενες απο το υπουργειο μεταφορων (αρα θα ειναι ασφαλες) .
Με 1000 - 1500 ευρω περιπου κανεις την μετατροπη σε υγραεριο παραλληλα με βενζινη. 
Η τιμη κυμαινεται λογω οτι στα παλια αυτοκινητα που δεν ειναι ινξεκτιον ειναι πιο ευκολη η μετατροπη. Γεια τα καινουρια βγαινουν συνεχως νεα κιτ που ταιριζουν στον καθε κινητηρα αυτοκινητου.
Απο οτι μου ειπε ο υπαλληλος της εταιρειας εκει στην εκθεση ειναι αρκετα ασφαλης τεχνολογια.

Εγω πιστευω αξιζει εκει που εχει φτασει η βενζινα 1,10 .
Τι 1,10 και τι 50 λεπτα .

----------


## babisko

> Εγω πιστευω αξιζει εκει που *εχει φτασει η βενζινα 1,10* .
> Τι 1,10 και τι 50 λεπτα .



1,40 ντρέπεσαι να πεις;  :Crying:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εγω πιστευω αξιζει εκει που εχει φτασει η βενζινα 1,10 .
> Τι 1,10 και τι 50 λεπτα .



1.10? η bp η 100ρα που εβαζα εφτασε 1,53 και και τωρα βαζω την απλη με 1,34

----------


## blackmanx

καλησπερα, λοιπον 
 Εμενα το αμαξη μου ειναι υγραεριοκινητο εδω και αρκετο καιρο.Σχετικα με τις αποριες που υπαρχουν αν το υγραεριο ειναι νομιμο η οχι , το υγραεριο στο αυτοκινητο ειναι απολυτος νομιμο και ασφαλες. 
Επισης για μεροικουσ που λενε οτοι οι επιδοσεις του αυτοκινητου πευτουν, δεν ισχυει γιατι το υγραεριο το κανεισ οτι αποφασισεις και πεις στον μηχανικο που θα στο εγκαταστησει, ειτε να εχεις οικονομια ειτε να το ρυθμισει να πας σε ραλλυ ακροπολις.Το δικο μου αυτοκινητο ειναι ενα ford fiesta mk6 facelift 1.4 και πρην το υγραεριο χρειαζομουνα περιπου 50 -60 ευρο βενζηνι την εβδομαδα τωρα με το υγραεριο χρειαζομαι περιπου 22 - 30 ευρο υγραεριο..

----------


## epistimon

Για τις φθορες στον κινητηρα(στις βαλβιδες και στα εδρανα αυτων)λογω ξερης καυσης θα πει κανεις? Γιατι τι να το κανω να κανω οικονομια στο καυσιμο και μετα να τα δωσω σε καποια επισκευη?

----------


## gcreator

1oν αν δεν κάνω λάθος θα έχει μικρότερη απόδοση ο κινητήρας(ιπποδύναμη)
2ον ένας φίλος μου πριν 2 χρόνια έφερε ένα ΙΧ Audi A4 από Γερμανία και στο κτεο για να περάσει τον υποχρέωσαν να ξηλώσει όλη την εγκατάσταση υγραερίου....αυτό πριν 2 χρόνια δεν ξέρω αν σήμερα είναι νόμιμο!

----------


## WIZARD

> 1oν αν δεν κάνω λάθος θα έχει μικρότερη απόδοση ο κινητήρας(ιπποδύναμη)
> 2ον ένας φίλος μου πριν 2 χρόνια έφερε ένα ΙΧ Audi A4 από Γερμανία και στο κτεο για να περάσει τον υποχρέωσαν να ξηλώσει όλη την εγκατάσταση υγραερίου....αυτό πριν 2 χρόνια δεν ξέρω αν σήμερα είναι νόμιμο!



γιαυτο ειναι καλυτερα να ρωτησει ,για τα χαρτια και προυποθεσεις

----------


## antonis_p

> 1,40 ντρέπεσαι να πεις;



σήμερα την είδα ακόμα και *πάνω από* 1,50
στην εθνική, περίπου στην Λαμία!





> Για τις φθορες στον κινητηρα (στις βαλβιδες και στα εδρανα αυτων) λογω *ξερης καυσης* θα πει κανεις?



δηλαδή; 





> 2ον ένας φίλος μου πριν 2 χρόνια έφερε ένα ΙΧ Audi A4 από Γερμανία και στο κτεο για να περάσει τον υποχρέωσαν να ξηλώσει όλη την εγκατάσταση υγραερίου....αυτό πριν 2 χρόνια δεν ξέρω αν σήμερα είναι νόμιμο!



θα πήγε σε τίποτα λαμόγια σε δημόσιο κτεο! Δουλευει ο αδερφός μου σε ιδιωτικό και μου λεει πως είναι καθόλα νόμιμα.

----------


## JOHNY+

> 1oν αν δεν κάνω λάθος θα έχει μικρότερη απόδοση ο κινητήρας(ιπποδύναμη)
> 2ον ένας φίλος μου πριν 2 χρόνια έφερε ένα ΙΧ Audi A4 από Γερμανία και στο κτεο για να περάσει τον υποχρέωσαν να ξηλώσει όλη την εγκατάσταση υγραερίου....αυτό πριν 2 χρόνια δεν ξέρω αν σήμερα είναι νόμιμο!



Και εμενα σε μια εκθεση που ειχα παει μου ειπανε οτι η αποδοση ειναι η ιδια , η και μεγαλυτερη , και ειναι απολυτως νομιμο και περναει κανονικα κτεο.
Αυτο που μου ειπε οτι ακομα δεν εχει γινει κατι , ειναι να  εχεις μειωση στα τελη κυκλοφοριας λογω οτι ειναι λιγοτερο ρυπογονο γαι το περιβαλλον .
Τα περισσοτερα ταξι της αθηνας εχουν αρχισει και χρησιμοποιουν υγρεριοκινηση για λογους οικονομιας.

----------


## Phatt

1. Ειναι νομιμο 100% οταν γινεται εγκατασταση στην Ελλαδα.Για Βουλγαρια δεν ξερω.
2. Εχει ιδια αποδοση, δεν χανεις
3. Ειναι 100% ασφαλες.
4. Υπαρχει ενα θεμα με το πορτ μπαγαζ, χανεις χωρο.
5. Υπαρχουν λιγα πρατηρια, αν εισαι επαρχια.
6. Ο φιλος που λεει για την ξηρη καυση εννοει οτι επειδη το καυσιμο ειναι αεριο δεν λιπαινει με την επαφη του τις βαλβιδες εισαγωγης.Για αυτο θα ελεγα οι εχοντες να καινε ενα τεποζιτο βενζινη το μηνα.

----------


## antonis_p

υπομονή μέχρι να αρχίσουν να πουλάνε ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα.
Εκεί είναι η απόλυτη οικονομία.

----------


## tgi

Ενα καλό site για να διαβάσεις πληροφορίες για το υγραέριο είναι το παρακάτω



www.tetrakinisimag.gr/lpg.htm


Παντως η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι οτι το μονο πραγματικό μειονέκτημα είναι ότι στην επαρχία δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά πρατήρια υγραερίου!
Αν θέλετε την λίστα με τα πρατήρια υγραερίου στην Ελλάδα, κατεβάστε την από το παρακάτω link

http://rapidshare.com/files/35755351...S_Stations.pdf

----------


## JOHNY+

> υπομονή μέχρι να αρχίσουν να πουλάνε ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα.
> Εκεί είναι η απόλυτη οικονομία.



To προβλημα τους ειναι , ο χρονος φορτιση των μπαταριων , αν και τωρα τελευταια εχουν βρει τροπο να φορτιζουν εξαιρετικα γρηγορα .
Και η διαρκια ζωης των μπαταριων , καθως και το κοστος αντικαταστασης επειδη ειναι πανακριβες.

Σχετικα με τα αυτοκινητα με υγραεριο , μπορουν να καινε και φυσικο αεριο που εχουμε στα σπιτια μας για θερμανση , αν δεν υπαρχει πρατηριο στην περιοχη ?

----------


## tgi

> Σχετικα με τα αυτοκινητα με υγραεριο , μπορουν να καινε και φυσικο αεριο που εχουμε στα σπιτια μας για θερμανση , αν δεν υπαρχει πρατηριο στην περιοχη ?



Από ότι έχω ρωτήσει, θέλουν άλλη εγκατάσταση για το φυσικό αέριο!
και το φυσικό αέριο, δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί τόση συμπίεση όσο το υγραέριο
Και φυσικά, δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα διαθέσιμο πρατήριο φυσικού αερίου για το κοινό!

----------


## j kalai

> Για τις φθορες στον κινητηρα(στις βαλβιδες και στα εδρανα αυτων)λογω ξερης καυσης θα πει κανεις? Γιατι τι να το κανω να κανω οικονομια στο καυσιμο και μετα να τα δωσω σε καποια επισκευη?



Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα και ο λογος ειναι οτι τα αυτοκινητα μας καινε αμολυβδη. Ο μολυβδος ειναι που λυπαινε τις βαλβιδες και τα εδρανα τους στα παλια τεχνολογιας αυτοκινητα.
Οταν ο κινητηρας ειναι κρυος δουλευει με βενζινη και με το που ανεβασει λιγη θερμοκρασια γυρναει αυτοματα.
Σε ενα Grand Cherokee που ειχε βαλει ενας γνωστος μου δεν καταλαβαινες τιποτα, ουτε στην αλλαγη και ουτε στην αποδοση.
Η καταναλωση στο υγραεριο ειναι λιγο αυξημενη αλλα σε αυτο που κερδιζεις ειναι στην τιμη του, μεχρι να ασχοληθουν και με αυτο.

Θελω και εγω να βαλω σε ενα Berlingo που εχω γιατι τωρα το εικοσαρικο δεν το ακουει με τιποτα.

----------


## jeik

Αυτο  που  φοβαμαι  ειναι  μην  βαλουν  χερι  και  στην  τιμη  του  υγαεριου   , οπως  κανανε  με  το  πετρελαιο  που  καποτε  ηταν  στο  1/3  σε  σχεση  με  τη  βενζινη  και  τωρα  την  εφτασε    :Cursing:  !!!!

----------


## vaggelis_3333

καλα τα λετε ολα για το υγραεριο θα συμφωνισω με πολλους .Το θεμα ειναι οτι σαν καυσιμο ειναι καλυτερο και πιο καθαρο απο την βενζινα αλλα εχει οπως ειπαν καποιοι χαμηλοτερη ισχυη το αυτοκινητο . Το θεμα ειναι ενα και πολυ συμαντικο σε οσου θελουν να βαλουν υγραεριο (|για να μην το μετανιωσουν μετα) Στην Ιταλια το υγραεριο πωλειται 1,1€ σημερα οποτε θα το βλουν χερι και εδω γιαυτο εφυστο την προσοχη

----------


## JOHNY+

> καλα τα λετε ολα για το υγραεριο θα συμφωνισω με πολλους .Το θεμα ειναι οτι σαν καυσιμο ειναι καλυτερο και πιο καθαρο απο την βενζινα αλλα εχει οπως ειπαν καποιοι χαμηλοτερη ισχυη το αυτοκινητο . Το θεμα ειναι ενα και πολυ συμαντικο σε οσου θελουν να βαλουν υγραεριο (|για να μην το μετανιωσουν μετα) Στην Ιταλια το υγραεριο πωλειται 1,1€ σημερα οποτε θα το βλουν χερι και εδω γιαυτο εφυστο την προσοχη



Αυτο θα γινει σε 2-3 χρονια οποτε ακομα νομιζω αξιζει .

----------


## Capacitor

Η τεχνολογια αυτη δεν ειναι καινουργια στην Ελλαδα.Ταξι κυριως που κινουνται με βενζινη και αεριο υπαρχουν στην Αθηνα πανω απο 15 χρονια.
Οντας ο πατερας μου ταξιτζης,ειχε αγορασει ενα mazda 626 βενζινη/αεριο το οποιο ηταν πολυ λειτουγικο και πολυ οικονομικο θα ελεγα.
Φευγοντας λοιπον απο την αντιπροσωπεια του τονισαν οτι θα πρεπει καθε εβδομαδα να κανει 100 χλμ με βενζινη για να καθαριζουν κυλινδροι και βαλβιδες απο τα καταλοιπα.Αρα λοιπον καποιοι προλαλησαντες ειχανε μεγαλο δικιο για την συντηρηση.
Οσο αναφορα την καταναλωση ,υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορα σε συγκριση με την βενζινη,ΑΛΛΑ τεραστια ειναι και η διαφορα στην αποδοση.
Οταν οδηγεις με αεριο εχεις την εντυπωση οτι εχεις χασει 10-15 ιππους,ισως και παραπανω.
Τουλαχιστον αυτα ισχυαν πριν απο 16-17 χρονια,τωρα μπορει να εχουν εξελιχθει,αλλα παρολαυτα δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι ισαξιο το ενα καυσιμο με το αλλο.Σαν αποδοση παντα,γιατι σαν οικονομια ουτε λογος.

----------


## j kalai

Εχει γινει και εδω συζητηση για το υγραεριο.

http://www.off-road.gr/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-9037.html

----------


## jeik

Πηγε  φιλος  μου  σε  γνωστο  συνεργειο  στη  Θεσνικη , θελει  πανω  απο  1500 ευρο  και  αναμονη  κανα  διμηνο  :Smile: .
Ποσο  εχει   αυτες  τις   μερες  το  υγραεριο ?

----------


## j kalai

0.65 παιζει στα μερη μου.

----------


## Alarihos

έχει ένας φιλος μου υγραέριο στο αυτοκίνητο
απο άποψη ασφάλειας δέν υπάρχει πρόβλημα εκτός αν τον περάσεις ο ίδιος και σε κανα δυό μέρες σε βρούνε ψητό :P 
όσο και να κάνει η τιμή του υγραερίου και 2 ευρώ να πάει... Λόγο της υψηλότερης θερμογόνος δύναμης που έχει (είναι απο το ποιο ανώτερο καύσιμο να το πώ απλα) το αυτοκίνητο κάνει οικονομία και έχει και λιγότερη κατανάλωση
το καλοκαίρι μάλλον θα βάλω και εγώ.
το κακό είναι οτι στην ορεστιάδα δέν έχουμε πρατήριο και βάζει καύσιο η αλεξανδρούπολη η βουλγαρία.

----------


## dalai

υπαρχουν 2 αερια για καυση.Το υγραεριο και το φυσικο αεριο.
Το υγραεριο ειναι  αυτο που χρησιμοποιητε κατα κορον.Ειναι εξαιρετικα ασφαλες σαν καυσιμο και σχεδον ομοιο στην ασφαλεια με την βενζινη. Να φανταστιτε οτι στη βουλγαρια κανουν μετατροπες εδο και χρονια , με υλικα εντελως ακαταληλα(μιλαω για ιδιοκατασκευες παντα ) οπως λαστιχα ποτισματος για τηνμεταφορα του υγραεριου στο καρμπιλατερ αλλα και παλι δεν εχει συμβει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ τοσα χρονια.
Το μυστικο ειναι η μικρη πιεση του αεριου, που μεσα στο ντεποζιτο ειναι περιπου 3 bar (οσο περιπου σε ενα λαστιχο αυτοκινητου)
Το επικυνδινο ειναι το φυσικο αεριο.Εκει το αεριο μεσα στο ντεποζιτο ειναι στα 200bar!!!   Ομως η οικονομια του ειναι ασυγκριτα μεγαλητερη .Αμα αρχισουν και οι λαμογιες ,του στυλ οικιακους συμπιεστες και γεμισμα απο το οικιακο φυσικο αεριο ,εκει θα πετυχαινουν τεραστια οικονομια,αφου το καυσιμο θα  φορολογιτε ως θερμανσης.Αλλα  οπως προειπα ειναι ιδιετερα επικυνδινο...

----------


## moutoulos

Έχω αρχίσει να το σκέφτομαι και εγώ για υγραέριο. Ξεκίνησα βέβαια να δω, απο το αν υποστηρίζεται εδώ στην Πάτρα. 
Τα αποτελέσματα?, αρνητικά, δεν υπάρχει κανένα, μα κανένα πρατήριο, που να έχει υγραέριο. Υπήρχε μέχρι και πέρυσι 
ένα (κοντά στη "λαχαναγορά", για όσοι είναι απο Πάτρα), αλλά έκλεισε ...   

Οπότε, για αρχή μου έμεινε η χαρά ...  :Lol:

----------


## antonis_p

λίστα με βενζινάδικα που πουλούν υγραέριο:

http://rapidshare.com/files/35755351...S_Stations.pdf

----------


## antonis_p

το παρακάτω άρθρο αναφέρει και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για το κόστος:

http://www.e-typos.com/content.aspx?catid=13&cid=4696

----------


## moutoulos

Αντώνη το βρήκα το PDF, και στη 2η σελίδα του θέματος, αλλά δεν μου το ανοίγει, μου βγάζει ERROR.

----------


## antonis_p

δεν ξέρω για ποιό λόγο,
εγώ το ανοιγω κανονικά

http://rapidshare.com/files/35755351...S_Stations.pdf





> http://rapidshare.com/files/35755351...S_Stations.pdf



δοκίμασε πάλι.

----------


## j kalai

Εχτες πηρα το αυτοκινητο ενα Citroen Berlingo απο τον μαστορα που μου τοποθετησε το υγραεριο.
Εκανα εικοσι χλμ και δεν καταλαβα τιποτα στην αλλαγη που κανει απο  μονο του απο βενζινα σε υγραεριο και φυσικα σε αποδοση αφου αυτο μας ενδιαφερει. Βεβαια εχουν προστεθει στο αυτοκινητο καποια κιλα τα οποια σιγουρα παιζουν ρολο σε ενα αδυναμο αυτοκινητο.
Περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες απο εβδομαδα που θα ξαναμπει στην δουλεια και θα μπορω να εχω μια πληρη αποψη.

----------


## KOKAR

πόσο σου κόστισε όλη η μετατροπή ?

----------


## pinboy

Συγνωμη που επεμβαινω και μαλλον ειμαι εκτος θεματος για να κανεις μετατροπη σε ηλεκτροκινητο συμφερει ??υπαρχουν αντιπροσωπει εδω που να εξυπυρετουν ??Ποιο ειναι απο τα 2 ποιο οικονομικο ?

----------


## moutoulos

Σε ηλεκτροκίνητο δεν γίνεται, γιατί δεν έχει κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης, παρά μόνο ηλεκτροκινητήρα.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά. 

Αν πάλι εννοείς υβριδικό, φαντάζομαι γίνεται ...

----------


## antonis_p

μιλώντας για ηλεκτρικά,
προχτές ήμουν στην έκθεση στην Ανθούσα.
Εκεί υπήρχε ηλεκτρικό φορτηγάκι της piaggio.
Μόλις έρθουν τα ηλεκτρικά στην Ελλάδα
αλλάζω αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## Phatt

Καλα τα λεει ο Μουτουλος, αλλα ο φιλος μας μαλλον εννοει να ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΕΙ ηλεκτροκινητηρα/ες στο αυτοκινητο του, χωρις να αφαιρεσει τον υπαρχων κινητηρα.Ηταν ενας μαγκας στην Αθηνα που το εκανε, πηρε ενας φιλος μου να πληροφορηθει αλλα το κοστος ηταν απαγορευτικο.Ο συγκεκριμενος εβαζε ηλεκτροκινητηρες στους τροχους του αυτοκινητου, δε θυμαμαι αν εβαζε στους 2 η και στους 4, παντως δεν συμφερε.
Μια αλλη κινηση ειναι το υδρογονο, εκει σου βαζουν ενα συστημα το οποιο εχει δοχειο με νερο, και μεσω της ηλεκτρολυσης παραγει οξυγονο.Το αυτοκινητο δεν κινειται αποκλειστικα με υδρογονο, απλα εμπλουτιζει το καυσιμο με αποτελεσμα να εχεις μειωμενη καταναλωση.Ειναι σχετικα φθηνο, νομιζω ξεκιναει απο 200ε, και το μονο που κανεις ειναι να συμπληρωνεις νερο μια στο τοσο, δεν εχεις τον βραχνα του πρατηριου...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μια αλλη κινηση ειναι το υδρογονο, εκει σου βαζουν ενα συστημα το οποιο εχει δοχειο με νερο, και μεσω της ηλεκτρολυσης παραγει οξυγονο.Το αυτοκινητο δεν κινειται αποκλειστικα με υδρογονο, απλα εμπλουτιζει το καυσιμο με αποτελεσμα να εχεις μειωμενη καταναλωση.Ειναι σχετικα φθηνο, νομιζω ξεκιναει απο 200ε, και το μονο που κανεις ειναι να συμπληρωνεις νερο μια στο τοσο, δεν εχεις τον βραχνα του πρατηριου...



μπα... η ηλεκτρολυση θελει περισσοτερη ενεργεια απο αυτην που θα παρεις "βελτιωνοντας" το καυσιμο σου οποτε στο τελος της πραξης το προσημο ειναι αρνητικο... τζαμπα καει η λαμπα...

----------


## Phatt

Δεν εχω τα φοντα να το αναλυσω, αλλα εαν ηταν ετσι, δεν θα πουλουσε τιποτε αυτος που τα περναει...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν εχω τα φοντα να το αναλυσω, αλλα εαν ηταν ετσι, δεν θα πουλουσε τιποτε αυτος που τα περναει...



εδω μας πουλανε μαγνητες για βελτιωση... τι μου λες τωρα??? τεσπα ουτε και εγω εχω κουραγιο για πολλα λογια σημερα..

----------


## j kalai

> πόσο σου κόστισε όλη η μετατροπή ?



1200 euro gia τετρακυλινδρο

----------


## epistimon

> 1200 euro gia τετρακυλινδρο



Mπορεις να μου πεις σε ποιον μαστορα γιατι ψαχνομαι και γω?
Ειπες καμια διαφορα στην αποδοση ε?

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη, "χαρτί" για ΚΤΕΟ σου έδωσε αυτός που έκανε τη μετατροπή?.

----------


## pinboy

Η απορια μου ηταν αν συμφερει να βγαλεις το κινητηρα και να βαλεις ηλεκτροκινητηρα αντι να κανεις μετατροπες για υγραεριο οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα δεν σε συμφερει καλυτερα υγραεριο . Σε κατι σελιδες που διαβαζα τα ελεγε ολα μελι γαλα οτι κανει γυρω στα 20 μιλλια με οχι πληρης φορτισει οτι του ερχεται ο λογαριασμος τις ΔΕΗ 7 δολαρια επισης οτι δεν ειχε θερμοκρασιες το αυτοκινητο ουτε θορυβους απο την μηχανη τι να πω σαν ιδεα μου αρεσε ειχα φτιαχτει :Sad:

----------


## j kalai

Ολα τα χαρτια κανονικα για να περασω κτεο την Πεμπτη. Το συνεργειο ειναι στην Λεωφ. Σπατων σε μια BP κλειστη, οσο για την αποδοση θα σας πω με σιγουρια μεσοβδομαδα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Η απορια μου ηταν αν συμφερει να βγαλεις το κινητηρα και να βαλεις ηλεκτροκινητηρα αντι να κανεις μετατροπες για υγραεριο οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα δεν σε συμφερει καλυτερα υγραεριο .



δεν υπάρχει κανείς να μετατρέπει το ΙΧ σε ηλεκτροκίνητο.
Αντίθετα λόγω της μικρής μετατροπής, είναι πολλοί αυτοί που το μετατρέπουν ΚΑΙ σε υγραεριοκίνητο.

Η μετατροπή αυτή περνάει ΚΤΕΟ.

----------


## j kalai

Μεχρι στιγμης εχω κανει γυρω στα 80χλμ και απο θεμα αποδοσης, καμια διαφορα.

----------


## neo24gr

τα τελη κυκλοφοριας μειώνονται η μπα?

----------


## j kalai

Eδω ψαχνουν να βρουν λεφτα σιγα μην μειωσουν τα τελη κυκλοφοριας.

----------


## JimKarvo

Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα βάλουν και στα ποδήλατα πινακίδες και τέλη κυκλοφορίας....

----------


## Nemmesis

> Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα βάλουν και στα ποδήλατα πινακίδες και τέλη κυκλοφορίας....



να βαλουν... ξερεις ποσους μλκες ποδηλατες ηθελα να ηξερα τα στοιχεια τους?? ξερεις ποσοι χαροι παπουδες ισα ισα που ισοροπουν στο ποδηλατο ειναι στην μεση του δρομου? να του παρουν και το διπλωμα αυτου :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## JimKarvo

Έχεις ένα δίκιο σε αυτό...
Και εγώ ξέρω πολούς *Μ* οδηγούς που δεν σέβονται τους ποδηλάτες..
Ίσως θα έπρεπε να περνάνε από κάποια τεστ, αλλά όχι να παίρνουν λεφτά και από το ποδήλατο...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Έχεις ένα δίκιο σε αυτό...
> Και εγώ ξέρω πολούς *Μ* οδηγούς που δεν σέβονται τους ποδηλάτες..



αυτο σωστο που λες αλλα δεν αλλαζει οτι υπαρχουν και *Μ* ποδηλατες... υπαρχουν απλα καλοι και κακοι χειριστες οχηματων  :Rolleyes:

----------


## epistimon

> Μεχρι στιγμης εχω κανει γυρω στα 80χλμ και απο θεμα αποδοσης, καμια διαφορα.



Oι εναλλαγες καυσιμου γινονται αντιληπτες?
Πες μας και ποσο εχει η τιμη λιτρου τωρα με τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις...

----------


## antonis_p

εκ των πραγμάτων δεν γίνεται να κυκλοφορούν στην ίδια (μοναδική) λωρίδα
ιχ, ποδήλατα, φορτηγά, μηχανάκια...
Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, επειδή πολλοί οδηγοί ΙΧ είναι ζώα
και παρκάρουν τα αυτοκίνητά τους πάνω στα πεζοδρόμια,
κυκλοφορούν και οι πεζοί στην άσφαλτο!
Όλα αυτά είναι αντίθετα με κάθε έννοια ασφάλειας.

----------


## j kalai

> Oι εναλλαγες καυσιμου γινονται αντιληπτες?
> Πες μας και ποσο εχει η τιμη λιτρου τωρα με τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις...



Δεν καταλαβαινεις τιποτα. Το λιτρο εχει 0,65 ευρω σχεδον ενα χρονο τωρα.

----------


## HFProject

Πόσα λίτρα χρειάζονται στα 100χλμ ?

Στο δικό μου "τέρας" 10,7lt/100.

Πόσα θα ήθελα για υγραέριο ?

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ γνωρίζω οτι ένα αμάξι που κινείται πλέον με υγραέριο, δεν σημαίνει οτι καταναλώνει 
λιγότερα λίτρα/100χλμ απ'ότι με βενζίνη, απλά επωφελή-σε απο την τιμή αυτού (υγραέριο).

----------


## HFProject

Μα ακριβώς αυτό θέλω να μάθω.

Για την ακρίβεια είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταναλώνει περισσότερα λίτρα ανά 100χλμ.
Το θέμα είναι πόσο ακριβώς και ποια είναι τελικά η οικονομία.

----------


## moutoulos

Εμένα μου είχαν πεί, να υπολογίζω περίπου +10-20% παραπάνω.

Δηλαδή αν το αυτοκίνητό σου θέλει κατά μέσο όρο 10 λίτρα/100 χλμ, με υγραέριο υπολόγισε θα θέλει max 11-12 λίτρα/100 χλμ.

Τώρα βέβαια δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο αληθεύει, απλά και εγώ ψάχνομαι ακόμα ...

----------


## epistimon

> Δεν καταλαβαινεις τιποτα. Το λιτρο εχει 0,65 ευρω σχεδον ενα χρονο τωρα.




Στις ψηλες στροφες κοντα στα κοκκινα μηπως γυριζει σε βενζινη? Σορυ που σε ζαλιζω αλλα αυτα που ρωταω τα εχω ακουσει και απλα θελω να δω αν ισχυουν...

----------


## epistimon

> Μα ακριβώς αυτό θέλω να μάθω.
> 
> Για την ακρίβεια είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταναλώνει περισσότερα λίτρα ανά 100χλμ.
> Το θέμα είναι πόσο ακριβώς και ποια είναι τελικά η οικονομία.



+1 λιτρο υπολογιζε...Η οικονομια ειναι οτι το υγραεριο ειναι 1 ευρω φθηνοτερο απο την βενζινη ανα λιτρο :Angry:

----------


## j kalai

Στα κοκκινα δεν το εχω παει αλλα θα το δοκιμασω. Για την καταναλωση ειναι οπως τα λεει ο epistimon απο οτι εχω ακουσει και εγω, βεβαια δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα να το μετρησω γιατι δεν μπορω να γεμισω σωστα την μπουκαλα ακομα λογω αερα που εχει μεσα. Μετα απο τρια με τεσσερα γεμισματα θα εχω μια πληρη εικονα.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Κύριοι καλή σας ημέρα και "βοήθειά μας" για τα νέα μέτρα. Εάν βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι "αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν" τότε ποιό πράγμα είναι;
Επειδή έχω κάνει μεταξύ άλλων και εγώ την μετατροπή στο αυτοκίνητό μου (ROVER 414GSI) το 2007 σε υγραεριοκίνητο, αποφάσισα να παραθέσω "τρεις" κουβέντες περισσότερο για τους δύσπιστους και αναποφάσιστους:

- Σίγουρα κάτι που δεν είναι "φορεμένο" πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο από την "μάνα" τον κατασκευαστή, δεν είναι ότι το καλύτερο. Στην Ιταλία όμως εάν θέλεις να παραγγείλεις καινούριο αυτοκίνητο σε ορισμένες εταιρείες η συσκευή υγραερίου τοποθετείται χωρίς καμία επιβάρυνση στον πελάτη.
- Σίγουρα η πραγματική οικονομία στην τσέπη από μια τέτοια μετατροπή, αγγίζει το 50%
- Σίγουρα όποιος το μετατρέψει νόμιμα κάποια στιγμή (το πόσο συχνά δεν γνωρίζω), θα ξαναεπισκεπτεί το συνεργείο που του έκανε την μετατροπή για κάποιο λόγο.Ο λόγος αυτός μπορεί να είναι από μια νέα ρύθμιση στον "εγκέφαλο" της συσκευής έως και την αλλαγή του φίλτρου υγραερίου για παράδειγμα! :Wub:

----------


## tgi

Πήγα (14/03/2010)  στο ΚΤΕΟ.........

Λοιπόν, στις 9:00 το πρωί πήγα από τον  εγκαταστάτη μου (υγραεριοκίνηση.γρ) και πήρα όλα τα χαρτιά για να περάσω  από *δημόσιο ΚΤΕΟ*  το αυτοκίνητο μου. (***) Δεν πλήρωσα τίποτα στην εγκαταστάτη για τα  χαρτιά και μου έδωσε όλα εκείνα που θα χρειαζόμουν για να περάσω ΚΤΕΟ. Ο  εγκαταστάτης μου τα έδωσε μέσα σε 20 λεπτά.... 
Έτσι στις 9:30 έφυγα  από το συνεργείο και πήγα στο ΚΤΕΟ Ελληνικού όπου εκεί πέρασα την πύλη  λέγοντας ότι είναι έλεγχος υγραερίου *χωρίς ραντεβού*. Δεν  χρειάζεται ραντεβού όταν περνάς για έλεγχο εγκατάστασης υγραερίου..!!!!  Μπήκα στο χώρο του ΚΤΕΟ και εκεί ρωτώντας στην γραμματεία και από εκεί  στο γραφείο για τις ειδικές εγκαταστάσεις - τροποποιήσεις οχημάτων, οι  άνθρωποι με καθοδήγησαν και μου είπαν όλα τα στάδια που πρέπει να  ακολουθήσω για να περάσω ΚΤΕΟ. 
Η όλη διαδικασία μου πήρα χρονικά 1  ώρα & 20 λεπτά και 80 ευρώ παράβολο όπου πλήρωσα μέσα στο ΚΤΕΟ. Δεν  χρειάστηκε να δώσω κανένα "φακελάκι". Στο τέλος μου είπαν ότι είχα την  επιλογή είτε να περάσω την επόμενη ημέρα και να πάρω τα χαρτιά ή να μου  τα στείλουν ταχυδρομικά χωρίς έξτρα κόστος. Εγώ επέλεξα το δεύτερο γιατί  μένω στα βόρεια προάστια.
Έτσι τελείωσε η διαδικασία του ΚΤΕΟ. Με 1  ώρα & 20 λεπτά και 80 ευρώ.

Με ενημέρωσαν βέβαια πως έχω να  κάνω άλλη μια διαδικασία : να περάσω από το υπουργείο για να αλλάξω την  άδεια του αυτοκινήτου και να γράφει στο *καύσιμο : Βενζίνη - Υγραέριο* με τα  χαρτιά που θα μου στείλουν από το ΚΤΕΟ. 

ΥΓ (***) :  Σημειωτέον ότι το αυτοκίνητο δεν περνάει κανονικά ΚΤΕΟ σήμερα  (14/04/2010) αλλά σε ένα χρόνο (ημερομηνία 1ης κυκλοφορίας 2007, οπότε  κανονικά περνάει το 2011). Ο λόγος που το περνάω είναι γιατί ούτως ή  αλλιώς κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να περάσει από *δημόσιο*  ΚΤΕΟ και  μιας και κάνεις την μετατροπή πρέπει να περάσεις την πρώτη φορά από  δημόσιο ΚΤΕΟ. Μετά τις άλλες φορές που θα περάσεις ΚΤΕΟ δεν χρειάζεται  να είναι δημόσιο αλλά μπορείς και σε ιδιωτικό αρκεί να έχεις μια δήλωση  του νόμου "105" ότι έχει γίνει έλεγχος από τον εγκαταστάτη και το  κύκλωμα υγραερίου είναι σε καλή κατάσταση. Έτσι περνάς και από το  ιδιωτικό ΚΤΕΟ.


Πήγα σήμερα (4/5/2010) στην Νομαρχιακή  Αυτοδιοίκηση ΑΘΗΝΩΝ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ, Δυτικού Τομέα (ΕΔΡΑ Περιστέρι, Τρώων 1  & Χαλκίδος)........

Πηγα εκει γιατί εκεί είχαν βγάλει την  άδεια κυκλοφορίας του αυτοκινήτου....
Λοιπόν, στις 11:00 το πρωί πήγα  στο προτόκολο και εκεί βρήκαν το χαρτί που είχε σταλεί από το ΚΤΕΟ και  σε μένα αλλα κυρίως σε αυτους. Αφού πήρα το χαρτί στα χέρια μου, το  έδωσα μαζί με την άδεια κυκλοφορίας σε έναν άλλο υπάλληλο του απο κάτω  ορόφου και εκεί περίμενα περίπου 20 λεπτά.
Με φώναξαν και μου έδωσαν  την καινούργια μου άδεια κυκλοφορίας που αναγράφει πάνω της και την  φράση : *Καυσιμο : Αμ.Βενζ/Υγρ*
Δεν πλήρωσα τίποτα. κανένα παράβολο ή "γρηγορόσημο"
Το αυτοκινητό μου  πλέον ειναι και νόμιμο.

ΥΓ (***) : Καλό θα ήταν πρίν ξεκινήσετε  να πάτε στην Νομαρχία - Υπουργίο για αλλαγή Αδείας Κυκλοφορίας να πάρετε  ένα τηλέφωνο για να ρωτήσετε αν έχουν πάει εκεί τα χαρτιά που ήρθαν και  σε εσας από το ΚΤΕΟ. Για την  Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση ΑΘΗΝΩΝ -  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ, Δυτικού Τομέα (ΕΔΡΑ Περιστέρι, Τρώων 1 & Χαλκίδος) το  τηλέφωνο είναι : 210-2619322

----------


## jeik

Eυχαριστω πολυ τους  ΑΘΑΝΟ  και  tgi  για την πληρη ενημερωση επι του θεματος  :Smile: .

----------


## antonis_p

*VW Golf blue-e-motion, νέο ηλεκτρικό πρωτότυπο*

May 6, 2010.



Στη μάχη των ηλεκτρικών μοντέλων μπαίνει δυναμικά η *VW*, παρουσιάζοντας το πρωτότυπο *Golf blue-e-motion*.
Η ηλεκτρική έκδοση του διάσημου μοντέλου της γερμανικής αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίας εφοδιάζεται με έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα απόδοσης *85* kw (115 ίππων) και ροπής 270 Nm, που τροφοδοτείται από μπαταρίες ιόντων λιθίου.
Όσον αφορά τις επιδόσεις του, θα είναι σε θέση να πιάσει τα 100 χιλιόμετρα από στάση σε χρόνο μικρότερο των *12* δευτερολέπτων, η τελική του ταχύτητα θα αγγίζει τα *140* χιλιόμετρα την ώρα, ενώ η αυτονομία του θα φτάνει τα *150* χιλιόμετρα.
Περίπου *500* Golf Blue-e-motion θα συμμετέχουν σε δοκιμές μέσα στο 2011, ενώ στην παραγωγή αναμένεται να το δούμε από το* 2013*.
Έτσι η VW μπαίνει στο κόλπο των ηλεκτρικών μοντέλων, ακολουθώντας τις Audi, Mercedes και BMW. Παράλληλα η γερμανική κυβέρνηση έχει θέσει στόχο μέχρι το 2020 να κυκλοφορούν τουλάχιστον ένα εκατομμύριο ηλεκτρικά οχήματα στους δρόμους της χώρας.

Για το econews.gr 
Γ. Βαγγής

----------


## sacracer

εγω λεω πως αργοτερα θα βαλουν χερι στην τιμη του υγραεριου αργοτερα ομως αφου βαλουν πολλα αυτοκινητα.ψαχνουν λεφτα και θα τα παρουν απο παντου.εγω το αμαξι το κουναο μονο αν εχω καπου να παω.η καταναλωση απο τι βλεπω απο αυτα που λετε ειναι η ιδια,αρα μονη διαφορα η τιμη του.οταν την ανεβασουν ομως?????????

----------


## antonis_p

> ψαχνουν λεφτα και θα τα παρουν απο παντου.εγω το αμαξι το κουναο μονο αν εχω καπου να παω.



και εγώ! μόνο αν έχω κάπου να πάω κουνάω το αμάξι!

Το υγραέριο στα αυτοκίνητα δεν είναι νέα ιστορία. Προσωπικά ξέρω ανθρώπους που είχαν και υγραέριο στο αυτοκίνητό τους πριν 15 χρόνια. Τότε που η βενζίνη είχε 75 δραχμές.

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας,

Τα πρατήρια υγραερίου θα τα βρείτε στα παρακάτω link

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...wTHZ1eHc&hl=el

http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0...YjM5ZGQz&hl=el

αν θέλετε τα σημεια για navigation, τα σημεία ειναι στο παρακάτω link 

http://index.pois.gr/poicard.asp?POI_ID=143

Να τα ελέγχετε συχνά γιατι ανανεώνονται!!!!

----------


## ts0gl1s

Τα ΣΕΑ Κορινου στην Κατερίνη ποτέ δεν έχουν αέριο πάντα οι μάνικες είναι κατεβασμένες

----------


## tgi

> Τα ΣΕΑ Κορινου στην Κατερίνη ποτέ δεν έχουν αέριο πάντα οι μάνικες είναι κατεβασμένες



στο ανέβα προς Θεσσαλονίκη ή στο κατέβα από Θεσσαλονίκη????

----------


## jooe008

Έβαλα και εγώ αέριο στο αυτό μου. Αλλα όχι στους δικούς μας κλεφτες, στην Βουλγαρία. Μου κόστισε 670 euro αντί για 1700 που ζητάνε εδώ. Επειδή έχω δει εγκαταστάσεις και από Ελλάδα (να μην λέω ονόματα), είχα δυνατότητα να συγκρίνω την δουλειά και από τα δυο συνεργεία. Λοιπόν εμενα προσωπικά η δουλειά του εγκαταστάτη από Βουλγαρία μου άρεσε πιο πολύ. Η κατανάλωση ανέβηκε περίπου συν ένα λίτρο ανά 100 χιλιόμετρα.
Το δοχείο το έβαλα στη θέση τις reservas και χωράει 42 λίτρα. M αυτά άνετα κάνω 500 και χιλιόμετρα. Το μονο αρνητικό είναι ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να το δηλώσω εδώ. Αλλα πιστεύω πως θα λήθη και αυτό το θέμα.
Πάντως παιδιά αλλιώς νιώθεις όταν φουλάρεις με 30 euro και όχι με 60.

----------


## ts0gl1s

> στο ανέβα προς Θεσσαλονίκη ή στο κατέβα από Θεσσαλονίκη????



Kαι στα δυο

----------


## j kalai

> Πάντως παιδιά αλλιώς νιώθεις όταν φουλάρεις με 30 euro και όχι με 60.



Ξανανιωνεις.  :Lol:

----------


## tgi

> Τα ΣΕΑ Κορινου στην Κατερίνη ποτέ δεν έχουν αέριο πάντα οι μάνικες είναι κατεβασμένες



Πήρα χτες τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι είναι ΟΚ
δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στην τροφοδοσία υγραερίου σε αυτοκίνητα

----------


## ts0gl1s

> Πήρα χτες τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι είναι ΟΚ
> δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στην τροφοδοσία υγραερίου σε αυτοκίνητα



   Εγώ λέω αυτό που βλέπω αυτή μπορεί να θέλουν να έχουν πελάτες έχω περάσει 7 φορές με τα οχήματα τις ομάδας διάσωσης και ευτυχώς καίνε και βενζίνη!!!

----------


## jeik

> Εγώ λέω αυτό που βλέπω αυτή μπορεί να θέλουν να έχουν πελάτες έχω περάσει 7 φορές με τα οχήματα τις ομάδας διάσωσης και ευτυχώς καίνε και βενζίνη!!!



Tι  ειδους  οχηματα  ομαδας  διασωσης  ειναι  αυτα ? μηπως  ριχνετε  μπιστολιά  και  δεν  σας  βαζουν ? με  το δικο  σου  περασες  να  ρωτησεις ?  σας  κανει  η  shell  σαμποταζ ?

----------


## ts0gl1s

> Tι  ειδους  οχηματα  ομαδας  διασωσης  ειναι  αυτα ? μηπως  ριχνετε  μπιστολιά  και  δεν  σας  βαζουν ? με  το δικο  σου  περασες  να  ρωτησεις ?  _σας  κανει  η  shell  σαμποταζ ?_



   Τυχαίο δεν νομίζω!!!!!!  Χαχαχαχα!!!!! εκτός τα αλλά οχήματα βενζίνης έχουμε και δυο τζιπ με μετατροπή αέριο βενζίνη εσύ έχεις πάει και είχαν ? περιπίπτοντος στην Βουλγαρία τα βάλαμε επειδή οι τσέπη των εθελοντών δεν σηκώνει τις τιμές των δικών μας  μαστόρων

----------


## jeik

> Τυχαίο δεν νομίζω!!!!!! Χαχαχαχα!!!!! εκτός τα αλλά οχήματα βενζίνης έχουμε και δυο τζιπ με μετατροπή αέριο βενζίνη εσύ έχεις πάει και είχαν ? περιπίπτοντος στην Βουλγαρία τα βάλαμε επειδή οι τσέπη των εθελοντών δεν σηκώνει τις τιμές των δικών μας μαστόρων



Noμιζω shell ειναι ετσι ? , οχι δεν πηγα , ουτε προκειται να πατησω ποτε , δεν  εβαλα  ακομη  υγραεριοκινηση  αλλα  και  να  βαλω  , απ  αυτους  εκει  στον  κορινο  ΠΟΤΕ , θα  το  εχουν  30  λεπτα  ακριβοτερο  , η τιμες τους ηταν ληστεια μετα φονου ,  ειχε το χειμωνα  κατι τιμες σημερινες  :Cursing: .
Τι ομαδα διασωσης ειναι αυτη που αναφερεις ?
Περασατε ΚΤΕΟ ? ή θα περασετε ?

----------


## ts0gl1s

> Noμιζω shell ειναι ετσι ? , οχι δεν πηγα , ουτε προκειται να πατησω ποτε , δεν  εβαλα  ακομη  υγραεριοκινηση  αλλα  και  να  βαλω  , απ  αυτους  εκει  στον  κορινο  ΠΟΤΕ , θα  το  εχουν  30  λεπτα  ακριβοτερο  , η τιμες τους ηταν ληστεια μετα φονου ,  ειχε το χειμωνα  κατι τιμες σημερινες .
> Τι ομαδα διασωσης ειναι αυτη που αναφερεις ?
> Περασατε ΚΤΕΟ ? ή θα περασετε ?



   Για το κτεο δεν γνωρίζω … η ομάδα ονομάζετε ΕΠΟΜΕΑ δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης (επίλεκτη ομάδα ειδικών αποστολών δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης )(εθελοντική )

----------


## antonis_p



----------

